# سؤال بخصوص الدهانات



## ابو يوسف (13 أبريل 2011)

*اخوانى الكرام 

انا اريد ان اعرف الاختبارات الكاملة للدهانات البلاستيك والزيت والمعجون من اول اختبارت الماده الخام الى المنتج النهائي 

شكرا*​


----------



## 78adel78 (17 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم اخ ابو يوسف انشاء الله الحل عندى ولكن نسالك الدعاء


----------



## ابو يوسف (18 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يكرمك يااخى بدون حتى الاجابة


----------

